# Mit welchem PKW zum Vorstellungsgespräch anreisen?



## Friese_250 (24 Februar 2011)

moin moin,

ich saß mit einem Kollegen beim Frühstück - er machte mal etwas mit Personal & Konstruktion & Mechanik 
und er erzählte mir,
er und seine Kollegen sahen bei einem Kandidaten fürs Vorsingen - äh Vorstellen aus dem Fenster, um zu sehen mit welchem PKW derjenige angereist ist.

Er sagte, wenn der neue Mechanik Konstrukteur mit einem Opel vor fährt bekommt er den Job nicht, den dann hat er keine Ahnung von der mechanischen Konstruktion.

OK, das war schon ein paar Jahre her das er den Personal-Job hatte, aber sehen die Beteiligten vom Vorstellungsgespräch wirklich auf den anreise PKW?

Jetzt bin ich am überlegen wie ich zum Vorstellungsgespräch anreise

- BMW(22j) - Bahn + Taxi oder doch den Porsche 

was meint Ihr?

achtet da wirklich jemand drauf?


der Friese


----------



## eYe (24 Februar 2011)

Park das Auto einfach um die Ecke und betrete das Gelände zu Fuß


----------



## Tommi (24 Februar 2011)

Hauptsache, gewaschen und gepflegt!
(wie Du selbst)

sonst: siehe eYe



Viel Erfolg.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## IBFS (24 Februar 2011)

Friese_250 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich am überlegen wie ich zum Vorstellungsgespräch anreise


 
Entspanntes anreisen mit:

http://www.8mal8.de/

sofern es nicht gerade 50 km sind.

Frank


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Februar 2011)

Ich kam Anfang der neunziger mit meinem Trabbi de-luxe zu einem Verstellungsgespräch für eine Praktikumsplatz am Bodensee sehr gut an ;-) . Wenn du schon über so etwas nachdenkst, dann empfehle ich dir einen Porsche deiner Wahl, oder einen geduldigen Frisör, der dir notgedrungenermaßen zuhört.

Mit einem Trabbi würdest du heute allerdings absolute Beachtung finden!

Ich hatte übrigens damal auf dieser Tour eine meiner seltsamsten Pannen ;-) . Aber das erspare ich euch jetzt. Später war ich mit dem Gefährt noch in Neapel. Eine richtig geile Zeit war das ;-) .


----------



## Question_mark (24 Februar 2011)

*Da rate ich mal allen von einer Bewerbung ab, tolles Arbeitsklima*

Hallo,



			
				Friese_250 schrieb:
			
		

> er machte mal etwas mit Personal & Konstruktion & Mechanik



Das sagt schon mal einiges über die Qualifikation des Kollegen aus, mal etwas mit Personal zu machen ...



			
				Friese_250 schrieb:
			
		

> und er erzählte mir, er und seine Kollegen sahen bei einem Kandidaten fürs Vorsingen - äh Vorstellen aus dem Fenster, um zu sehen mit welchem PKW derjenige angereist ist.



Wenn der PKW des Bewerbers ein Kriterium für die Einstellung ist, dann sehe ich das eher als ein Armutszeugnis für die Firma an. 

Einige qualifizierte Bewerber sind dann wohl nur aus Gründen dummer Arroganz ausgeschieden, aber ok, jede Firma bekommt die Mitarbeiter, die Sie verdient 

Aber das passt ganz gut zu diesem Fred hier :

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=42843

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Tommi (24 Februar 2011)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich hatte übrigens damal auf dieser Tour eine meiner seltsamsten Pannen.


 
jetzt haste alle neugierig gemacht...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Februar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> jetzt haste alle neugierig gemacht...


Ach nee, die meisten würde es eh nur langweilen. Und ich müsste jetzt zwei Stunden schreiben. Vielleicht später mal.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Tommi (24 Februar 2011)

aber nicht vergessen... 

Gute Nacht
Tommi


----------



## Paule (24 Februar 2011)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ach nee, die meisten würde es eh nur langweilen. Und ich müsste jetzt zwei Stunden schreiben. Vielleicht später mal.


Am besten Du kommst auf das Forumstreffen und erzählst es dort.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 Februar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Am besten Du kommst auf das Forumstreffen und erzählst es dort.



Eigentlich wollte ich meine Aktivitäten hier auf eine sinnvollen Erfahrungsaustausch beruhen lassen. Meistens fehlt mir mittlerweile auch am Freitagabend die notwendige Energie für Fernreisen und Saufgelage. Naja, mal sehen. Weit voraus planen kann ich auf keine Fall.

Anderseits würde ich nach jahrelanger Online-Zeit schon gerne mal den harten Kern von euch perönlich kennen lernen. Selbst auf die Gefahr hin, eins auf die Fresse zu bekommen ;-) .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Februar 2011)

@Onkel
Geprügelt wurde eigentlich nicht auf den treffen,
bei den nächsten NRW Stammtisch ist der reiche Onkel
auch ein gern gesehener Gast. 
Du darfst auch gerne mit den trabbi vorfahren.


----------



## Paule (25 Februar 2011)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Anderseits würde ich nach jahrelanger Online-Zeit schon gerne mal den harten Kern von euch perönlich kennen lernen. Selbst auf die Gefahr hin, eins auf die Fresse zu bekommen ;-) .


Also ich bin ja noch nicht sooo lange dabei, aber ich kann nur sagen:
Die Treffen sind eine klasse Erfahrung (hatte bisher 2)


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 Februar 2011)

Schätze, wir sind jetzt ganz schön vom Thema ab gekommen. Iss jetzt aber nicht alleine mein Schuld.

Zum Forumstreffen: Wir werden sehen.

Gute Nacht, Onkel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Februar 2011)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Schätze, wir sind jetzt ganz schön vom Thema ab gekommen. Iss jetzt aber nicht alleine mein Schuld.
> 
> Zum Forumstreffen: Wir werden sehen.
> 
> Gute Nacht, Onkel


 

Da wird aber auch ganz genau geschaut mich welchen Vehikel man dort aufkreuzt


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Februar 2011)

Friese_250 schrieb:


> ... sehen die Beteiligten vom Vorstellungsgespräch wirklich auf den anreise PKW?





Question_mark schrieb:


> ... jede Firma bekommt die Mitarbeiter, die Sie verdient


auch wenn da der "ich nehm dich auf den Arm"-Smilie mit dran hängt, so ist da doch einiges wahres dran.

Umgekehrt habe ich die Angewohnheit, den Laden, in dem ich mich bewerben will, mal mindestens dann von aussen anzusehen, wenn ich meine Bewerbungsunterlagen in den Briefkasten werfe oder an der Pforte abgebe.

Ja, Äusserlichkeiten. Je größer der Laden ist, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, nach reinen Äusserlichkeiten beurteilt zu werden. Sind die Noten zu gut, ist dann auch schon wieder Scheisse ...

je kleiner der Laden, desto mehr spielt die Sympathie eine Rolle. Man hockt sich ja dann zu zweit, zu dritt oder zu viert täglich auf der Pelle.

Wenn Du mit dem Wagen vorfährst, den Du als Teil Deiner Identität siehst, hast Du nichts falsch gemacht. Und falls das nicht so ist, kannst Du ja beim Vorstellungsgespräch bei der obligatorischen Frage nach Deinen Zielen ja erwähnen, dass Du neben Frau und Kind auch mal zwischendurch einen (ggf. zweckmäßigen?) Wagen fahren möchtest. Meist wirst Du ohnehin auch gefragt, wie Du angereist bist.

Verstell Dich nicht bei der Vorstellung. Das bemerkt das Gegenüber, wenn nicht bewusst, so unbewusst. Bleib einfach so, wie Du bist.


----------



## Friese_250 (3 April 2011)

*Nach dem Gespräch*



eYe schrieb:


> Park das Auto einfach um die Ecke und betrete das Gelände zu Fuß



warum? soll ich mich für meinen Porsche schämen?
den habe ich mir selber verdient 
Beim Vorstellungsgespräch in Dresden habe ich sogar direkt vor dem Haupteingang geparkt und die Empfangsdame höflich gefragt ob ich dort stehen bleiben kann (vor einem großen Rolltor) Nach dem Gespräch brachte der Personaler mich noch zur Tür - OH Ihr Porsche
Ja 


der aus Friesland


----------



## Blockmove (3 April 2011)

Friese_250 schrieb:


> Beim Vorstellungsgespräch in Dresden habe ich sogar direkt vor dem Haupteingang geparkt und die Empfangsdame höflich gefragt ob ich dort stehen bleiben kann (vor einem großen Rolltor)



Naja manchmal sagt die Art und Weise wie und wo die Leute parken auch etwas aus 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Friese_250 (3 April 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Naja manchmal sagt die Art und Weise wie und wo die Leute parken auch etwas aus
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



klar, Du hast die Situation ja auch genau gesehen - :sb14:

Zwischen dem Tor und meinem Porsche waren bestimmt 25 m 
und die Empfangsdame bestätigte mir auch das kein LKW Transport geplant war. Die "Park"Fläche? war am Tag zuvor auch mit Firmen PKW genutzt worden.
Und warum soll ich nicht zeigen, das ich erfolgreich gearbeitet habe?
Oder komm da wieder der typisch deutsche Neid durch?

Der aus Friesland  :-D


----------



## Blockmove (3 April 2011)

Friese_250 schrieb:


> Oder komm da wieder der typisch deutsche Neid durch?



Ganz bestimmt *ROFL*
Als jemand, der seinen Lebensunterhalt im Herkunfts-Bundesland deines Porsche  verdient, freue ich mich, wenn du Baden Württemberg unterstützt. Durch  deine Investition sicherst du den Fortbestand und die Mehrung des  Wohlstandes im "Ländle". Unsere vergleichsweise gute Infrastruktur, unsere Arbeitsplätze und die hoffentlich gute Zukunft unserer Kinder liegt in den Händen von solch sozial bewussten Menschen wie Dir! Nimm hierfür meinen aufrichtigen Dank entgegen. 

Gruß
Dieter

PS:
Ehrlich gesagt tangiert es mich äußerst peripher, welches Auto du fährst


----------



## Bl000b3r (6 April 2011)

is doch eh bald nur noch vw einheitsbrei 

is doch vollkommen egal was für auto man fährt, solange es zumind für den einen tag gepflegt aussieht ... weil man auch von sowas auf die persönlichkeit schließen kann

lieber ein trabbi is sehr gutem gepflegtem zustand als einen runtergekommenen porsche, vlt noch mit dor beule in der tür


----------

